# Joseph pretending with his brothers



## satz (Aug 30, 2006)

Genesis 42:7 And Joseph saw his brethren, and he knew them, but made himself strange unto them, and spake roughly unto them; and he said unto them, Whence come ye? And they said, From the land of Canaan to buy food.

Why does Joseph chose not to reveal himself immediately to his brothers when they come to Egypt? Why does he pretend to be angry at them? Was he right to do this?

I have read though various commentaries on this but there does not seem to be much concensus on what we ought to make of this behavior. On the one hand we know God highly values sincerity and abhors deception. Yet Jesus Christ told his disciples to 'pretend' in public regarding their fasting habits and he himself 'pretended' in front of two disicples for a time (Luke 24). 

What ought we to make of this?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 31, 2006)

This may sound nuts but I believe he wanted to know them and the condition of their hearts before he revealed himself. He was giving room for repentance in other words.


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 31, 2006)

Good question. Could it be that Joseph, the dreamer, knew what was going to happen? Joseph had a rough crowd in brothers and he could have righteously thrown them out. Hebrews 11:22 speaks of Joseph's faith in connection with the announcing of the exodus of Israel before he died. So, here we have one who is able to prophecy

I think through faith, Joseph knew how to handle his brothers and what it would take to get their attention. Would he command the same level of respect from the brothers if he had revealed himself at the beginning? Keep in mind that the same brothers were in fear of him after Jacob's death. 

Here is a man that interpreted dreams for the movers and shakers of society. When he saw his brothers it was said in Genesis 42:9 that he remembered the dream he had of his brothers. And keep Christ's teaching in mind 

Luke 17:3-6 Pay attention to yourselves! If your brother sins, rebuke him, and if he repents, forgive him, and if he sins against you seven times in the day, and turns to you seven times, saying, 'I repent,' you must forgive him." The apostles said to the Lord, "Increase our faith!" 
And the Lord said, "If you had faith like a grain of mustard seed, you could say to this mulberry tree, 'Be uprooted and planted in the sea,' and it would obey you. 


So, we are called to rebuke those who sin, even brothers. Such incredible faith. That's Joseph !  He certainly commanded the fear and respect of his brothers.


----------

